# few shots of my marine biocube



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

just turned the lights on so all the softies are sucked away


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good! I've got a 29g bc as well with two clowns in it.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i really really want a hqi 29g biocube.... i really wanna do an sps biocube with tiny gobies in it


----------

